# Need help picking out a good headlamp, please.



## Tooly (Aug 9, 2015)

Alright guys...this will be my first headlamp. I want a good one prefer aa or aaa batteries but not a must just that I have lots of lights that takes those. Seems that zebralights are a good brand HL. I want it bult like a tank to be used for indoors and out. Want a light that has a good spill dont want a hot spot. Water proof ...
Thanks alot for any help.


----------



## blah9 (Aug 9, 2015)

Armytek also has some great options for various battery types. Both Armytek and Zebralight would be my top choices.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Aug 9, 2015)

I know some members don't agree with all the ratings and picks but this might be helpful and a good place to start ....

*http://www.outdoorgearlab.com/Best-Headlamp/Ratings

*I use a SF Minimus, not an AA/AAA (it's a single cr123). It's built well, floody, but pricey and isn't stellar in terms of runtimes. Works well for me though, use it for hiking, just know it's not throwy at all. The above site previously had reviewed it but since has updated the article with different lights and deleted the Minimus review. They had it in the middle of the pack with high points for UI and beam profile, low points for runtimes, price, and fuel source (cr123). Good luck.


----------



## Tooly (Aug 9, 2015)

What are some good models. And thanks guys for the info...


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 9, 2015)

Fenix makes some nice AA headlamps. Not sure about AAA lights really. I prefer the 18650 lamps.


----------



## Tooly (Aug 9, 2015)

Zebralight H52FWHow about these?


----------



## lampeDépêche (Aug 9, 2015)

You'll find tons of fans of the ZL H52 here. I'm one. I would EDC an H52 if I were not EDC'ing the H600 (more capacity but heavier and a weird rechargeable battery). 

The ZL AA headlights put out an immense amount of light on high, esp. if you use an Eneloop or good NIMH rechargeable (like the Duracell). You can get them in the Flood version with a frosted lens, or the regular version with a clear lens. For headlamp use, the flood is really good, giving nice even illumination all around you.

If you are going to be doing a lot of work at arms-length (e.g. wiring in crawlspaces) you might also look at the H502 which is an ultra-wide angle light. Great for peripheral vision and lack of hot-spot, but not good for anything over 5-meters away.

I haven't gotten into Armytek yet--those who do seem to think it is a very good competitor to ZL and I believe them. So either brand will set you up with an excellent AA headlight.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 9, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> I know some members don't agree with all the ratings and picks but this might be helpful and a good place to start ....
> 
> *http://www.outdoorgearlab.com/Best-Headlamp/Ratings
> 
> *



Thanks for the link. I've bookmarked it. Like you, I do not agree with many/most of its picks, but there is still a lot to like about the site. I love the way is calls shenanigans on manufacturer's runtime testing. 

It seems odd to include the Zebralight H602, but omit the H600 and H600F. It would be nice to see more Li-ion models from other vendors, as well.

Another thing that would probably change the rankings is to adjust the comparison of output levels. Instead of setting each headlamp to high, it would be better to compare them using the output levels that are appropriate for the task being considered. Most users, for instance, will not want to hike with an 18650 headlamp set to high. 500 to 1000 lumens is way too much for night hiking; 50 to 100 is more like it. The reviewer turns them on to 1000 lumens, and then reports—with some disappointment—that runtime is only an hour or two. 

It is also surprising that FL 1 impact ratings and waterproof testing were not important to a reviewer who plans to go camping and/or backpacking with his headlamp.


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 9, 2015)

Most of those 1000 lumen lights are only 1k for about 2 minutes! Then they step down. I would call that more shenanigans.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 9, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Most of those 1000 lumen lights are only 1k for about 2 minutes! Then they step down. I would call that more shenanigans.




Agreed. 

Here is my more thorough assessment:



KeepingItLight said:


> The problem is one of perception. Somewhat automatically, we think about our flashlights based on their highest output. We only realize how phony that is when we acknowledge the early stepdown most turbo modes require. We would do better to categorize our lights based on the output level they can hold steadily.
> 
> Based on its highest output, for instance, my Zebralight SC62w is a "930-lumen" flashlight. But even with its PID temperature control, the SC62w can only hold that level for a few minutes. In tests by CPF member GeoBruin, PID reduced output continuously from the maximum of 930 lumens until it stabilized at 60% of max after only 5 minutes. That's a level that can be maintained steadily. I need to describe my Zebralight, therefore, as being a "560-lumen" flashlight, rather than anything higher.
> 
> Once you make that psychological adjustment, there is nothing phony about having a 930-lumen turbo mode available as an option.


----------



## Tooly (Aug 9, 2015)

Alright guys....come down to 2 models. Either a ZL H52FW or the ZL H502wL2

Is the only difference in them are the 120° and the 90° of the h52fw? Guys thanks for the help!


----------



## lampeDépêche (Aug 9, 2015)

Tooly said:


> Alright guys....come down to 2 models. Either a ZL H52FW or the ZL H502wL2
> 
> Is the only difference in them are the 120° and the 90° of the h52fw? Guys thanks for the help!



Yes and no. Even the F version of the H52 has more throw than the H502--a lot--and more than you would expect from the difference in beam-angles. The H52F does not have a hot-spot per se, i.e. no sharp line between the focused beam and the spill. But there is still a reflector in there behind the frosted glass, and it is still making a difference. The center of the H52F's beam is noticeably brighter than the periphery, and it has a lot more throw (though of course not as much as from the clear-lens H52). The light from the H52F is *not* evenly distributed over the 90 degree cone, where the light from the H502 *is* evenly distributed over the 120 degree cone. 

Like I said, the H502 won't reach out more than 5 meters in front of you, i.e. 15 feet (if you swing that way), and it does its best work within a meter or two of you. It's really great for arm's length work: on an engine, on a breaker panel, that sort of thing. And it provides perfect even illumination over that whole area. If I had to assemble a jigsaw puzzle in a coal-mine, it would be my first choice.

But in my experience, it is very, very limited for anything else. If you want to walk outside on a dark night, you will have to walk slowly because you won't get a good sense of what is 20 or 30 feet ahead of you. 

So to my mind, the H502 is a fabulous special-purpose light. But I wouldn't buy it if that's not your purpose. The H52F is a more all-purpose, more of a compromise between flood and throw. I would not get the H502 as your first headlamp; I'd go for the H52F and get the H502 later.

But that's just one person's opinion, of course.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 9, 2015)

Have you seen these beam shots Stefano made? They are for Zebralight's 18650 headlamps, but the comparison may still be useful.

Comparison beam shots – H600w Mk II – H600Fw Mk II – H602w – CPF​
Comparison beam shots – H600w Mk II – H602w – YouTube​

Another comparison I like is this one by virtuovice. It gives you a good feel for what the mule is like.

Zebralight H602w total floody headlamp in the forest – YouTube​


----------



## Tooly (Aug 9, 2015)

lampeDépêche said:


> Yes and no. Even the F version of the H52 has more throw than the H502--a lot--and more than you would expect from the difference in beam-angles. The H52F does not have a hot-spot per se, i.e. no sharp line between the focused beam and the spill. But there is still a reflector in there behind the frosted glass, and it is still making a difference. The center of the H52F's beam is noticeably brighter than the periphery, and it has a lot more throw (though of course not as much as from the clear-lens H52). The light from the H52F is *not* evenly distributed over the 90 degree cone, where the light from the H502 *is* evenly distributed over the 120 degree cone.
> 
> Like I said, the H502 won't reach out more than 5 meters in front of you, i.e. 15 feet (if you swing that way), and it does its best work within a meter or two of you. It's really great for arm's length work: on an engine, on a breaker panel, that sort of thing. And it provides perfect even illumination over that whole area. If I had to assemble a jigsaw puzzle in a coal-mine, it would be my first choice.
> 
> ...



Ok....thanks for your time. I guess cause of what ya said... ill stick with thd h52fw.

Again...thank you for your time.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Aug 9, 2015)

Give the thread another 24 hours before you pull the trigger.

Someone else will come along and show that I am wrong on every point! 

And that's part of why this forum is a great place to learn stuff: you get to hear a wide range of informed opinions.


----------



## Tooly (Aug 9, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Have you seen these beam shots Stefano made? They are for Zebralight's 18650 headlamps, but the comparison may still be useful.
> Comparison beam shots – H600w Mk II – H600Fw Mk II – H602w – CPF​
> Comparison beam shots – H600w Mk II – H602w – YouTube​
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Tooly (Aug 9, 2015)

lampeDépêche said:


> Give the thread another 24 hours before you pull the trigger.
> 
> Someone else will come along and show that I am wrong on every point!
> 
> And that's part of why this forum is a great place to learn stuff: you get to hear a wide range of informed opinions.


Ok...I do like the wider beam...but I do what to see out alittle more then 15 feet. And whats the best light type, neutral white or cool white?


----------



## lampeDépêche (Aug 9, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Have you seen these beam shots Stefano made? They are for Zebralight's 18650 headlamps, but the comparison may still be useful.
> Comparison beam shots – H600w Mk II – H600Fw Mk II – H602w – CPF​
> Comparison beam shots – H600w Mk II – H602w – YouTube​
> 
> ...



Those GIF's that Stefano made--those are perfect, and tell the whole story. Those say everything I was trying to say up above, and they show the evidence. When he switches to the H602, everything in the distance just goes dark. (And the H602 vs. H600 difference is basically the same as the H502 vs. H52 difference).

I should have seen those pics first, and then I would have skipped all that writing, and just said, "Look at Stefano's GIFs!"


----------



## recDNA (Aug 9, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Most of those 1000 lumen lights are only 1k for about 2 minutes! Then they step down. I would call that more shenanigans.


I call it turbo.


----------



## insanefred (Aug 9, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I call it turbo.




I call it SOM (show off mode)


----------



## Stefano (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Tooly
H52Fw is good choice.
But you're sure that you want to buy a Zebralight AA?
I adore these AA lights but I tell you that the version 18650 is "another level"
H600Fw is better ;-)


----------



## Tooly (Aug 10, 2015)

StefI no said:


> Hi Tooly
> H52Fw is good choice.
> But you're sure that you want to buy a Zebralight AA?
> I adore these AA lights but I tell you that the version 18650 is "another level"
> H600Fw is better ;-)



Hahaha...yous are killing me. 
Yeah man...i just ordered one and also a SC52FW L2. Hope I didnt make a mistake. Is the neutral white good at night?


----------



## Stefano (Aug 10, 2015)

Tooly said:


> Ok...I do like the wider beam...but I do what to see out alittle more then 15 feet. And whats the best light type, neutral white or cool white?



Where to use these lights ?
In a wood tint neutral is the right choice.
(But then there are personal preferences)
However in the forest with the neutral tint trees, leaves and plants appear better.
H502w or H602w can be a valid choice for hiking, but because of the low throw you need to use a second light in your hand.
In this case you can have a truly comprehensive vision
This is a combination that I use frequently and that always leaves me satisfied
Example of use:
H602w (head) + Fenix TK35 nw (in hand) - view: https://youtu.be/6SUx7njiiOM 
H602w (head) + Zebra SC600w II (in hand)
H602w (head) + Nitecore P12 neutral withe (in hand)
H602w (head) + other torch (in hand) with specific throw capacity (Example: EagleTac S200C2 or Armytek Predator)
The great of the H602 is that always sees where you put your feet and what's your sides, on hiking (and not only) it is very useful.
I think everyone should own one because its characteristics sooner or later will be useful.
But if you think of going out for a hike with only one torch the H602 is not suitable.
A good handyman is H600F/ H600Fw with it you throw enough but still a good view of the front of your feet and side.
I made excursions very difficult where H600Fw to light level of 313 lumens gave a good view and did not feel the need to use a second torch.

Please remember that the letters w after the number indicates tint neutral.
I hope that what I wrote might help you in your choice.
In any case, do not worry, usually those who buy a Zebralight later buys also another..

I hope that Google translator was understandable :laughing:


----------



## Tooly (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for all your help! 
This is my first headlamps im getting and first zebralight, well now ill be getting 2.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 10, 2015)

Stefano said:


> I hope that Google translator was understandable :laughing:



Very nice!

You could be the agent for virtuovice. He uses the H602w and a neutral-white, hand-held light himself. I linked his video above:



Hiking a rough trail is much different than walking on pavement. You have to watch every footstep. Where I live, that is also true in daytime, unless you don't mind stepping on rattlesnakes! I learned that after my second close call and more than a couple of stumbles.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 10, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> Very nice!
> 
> You could be the agent for virtuovice. He uses the H602w and a neutral-white, hand-held light himself. Zebralight H602w total floody headlamp in the forest – YouTube​


​ Yes, I know that channel, I often see his video.
Him looks like a realflashaholics 
Flood Headlamp is money well spent and always finds use even if do not perform hiking.
Initially I had two H502 cool withe (with tint very cold) after I then bought H602w and new H502w L2, the neutral tint is a must in outdoor.


----------



## daflip702 (Aug 10, 2015)

Another one to look at is the Spark SG5. The coolest thing about this headlamp is the ability to change from flood to reflector. Offers neutral white tint. Very good runtimes. Superb build quality.

I rather prefer a lightweight AA headlamp. I dont really need a huge amount of lumens like 18650 based lights. Don't like 18650 size either.


----------

